# I recovered !



## Mac1chick (Oct 20, 2013)

I always promised myself that once I recovered I would come back here to bring a positive message. You definitely can recover !!!

I can honestly say that while I was in the thick of it ( I had dr 24/7) I thought I would NEVER get well ! and I went to the darkest of places. I can assure you that I am 100% recovered. I believe I recovered because of 2 things. Firstly the love and support of my family and friends especially my wonderful dad who was extremely patient, understanding , I totally leaned on him and he held me up and carried me all the way to the finish line (love you dad). Secondly was acceptance. I decided if this was how I was going to be then I wasn't going to let it stop me from living my life. It was very hard at first as the DR had made me agoraphobic. But I pushed myself little by little until I noticed that I actually had started to forget about the DR and slowly things returned to normal. I probably won't come back here as I am well now but also wanted to say thank you to the people on this forum who helped me on my journey. Good luck . You WILL get through it.

Mac


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Good luck to you! Always great seeing recovered posts!


----------

